# My review of the Wasp Uniphoxx.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

accidental double post. Please delete


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

7/16/2018

Mine arrived today. It wasn't comfortable to hold, so I wrapped it with cohesive bandage. Still not happy, and don't believe that changing the bands (gum rubber on now) will have any effect.

THWACK!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> 7/16/2018
> 
> Mine arrived today. It wasn't comfortable to hold, so I wrapped it with cohesive bandage. Still not happy, and don't believe that changing the bands (gum rubber on now) will have any effect.
> 
> THWACK!


I see the problem. Your bands slipped to the sides of the forks. Put them back to OTT. Just kidding


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/2018
> ...


That was cute.

Actually, I haven't cared for OTT, but in all fairness, I need to play with that configuration more.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I never liked ott, that's why I started with ttf. Now with ott and thumb support I hit with little effort and get 0 flyers. I don't like admitting it, but ott works wonders in my case.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


I will make another effort, perhaps when the weather cools off and the mosquitoes stop eating away at me.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Keep in mind that my insistence and eventual adoption of ott and thumb brave, came to be because of my inability to accept even one stray shot out of 200  
I just discovered that the culprit of my inconsistencies was the way I hold the frame


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with being OCD. My first ex-wife was OCD - didn't bother her at all.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Actually I do suffer from OCD, but it's a mild case, in comparison to real sick people that need medication. (I am arranging a meeting with a psychiatrist though, so I will know for sure in a few weeks)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Well, there go, the ol' THWACKyone knows his stuff, doesn't he?

But since your assumed "case" is mild, you probably don't have a felt-tip-markered letter "L" on your left sock, and an "R" on your right sock, Yes, my friend, you're okay. No need to run away from yourself.

...just keep shootin'...

Enjoy!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Lol mate, mild is mild, I got over the turning on and off the light 50 times when I was a kid


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I would see where a three-way-switch might drive a person nuts.


----------

